# Yellowing



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This isn't a health issue, so I hope I'm putting this in the right place. Aspen has pearly whites, except for the top and bottom canines. They have no tarter, cause I scrape it off. But, they are starting to discolor a little. I know this is part of the aging process, but it really bugs me to see all the others are nice and white, except those. Is there anything that I can do to maybe lighten them a bit? Will brushing help with the yellowing of the teeth? :smile:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

You might check out this thread...

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2772-tartar-eye-teeth.html


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^haha, sorry I didn't see that thread. thanx! He doesn't have tarter at all, just yellow a little. And he does get big pieces so I do see him kinda use his canines, but not much. I'm just wondering if there is something else I can give him.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Someone here was using that petzlife (sorry not sure of the spelling) and I recall reading somewhere that they reckon it was working pretty good. You'd have to check out the ingredients though.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Mall- I wouldn't suggest manually scrapping tartar off on a regular basis, and if you do scrap tartar off you really do it only once a year at most. Plus you must polish very well after doing it or you will cause damage to his enamel. This might be why you are seeing yellowing on his canines. 

I'm lucky to have access to both a scaler (the mechanical kind that lubricates while it does it's job) and a polisher (like the one a dentist use on humans) and the fact that Bailey allows me to do it. Most dogs wouldn't like the vibrations from these instruments on their teeth, which is why anethesia free dentals are a waste of money. I still only do this once a year or so.

I know that seeing yellow turns you off, but it's just staining and it is really something normal. I wouldn't recommend using products to whiten it up, but maybe just something like oravet products to strengthen his enamel.

http://www.oravet.us.merial.com/vets/products.html


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Mall- I wouldn't suggest manually scrapping tartar off on a regular basis, and if you do scrap tartar off you really do it only once a year at most. Plus you must polish very well after doing it or you will cause damage to his enamel. This might be why you are seeing yellowing on his canines.
> 
> I'm lucky to have access to both a scaler (the mechanical kind that lubricates while it does it's job) and a polisher (like the one a dentist use on humans) and the fact that Bailey allows me to do it. Most dogs wouldn't like the vibrations from these instruments on their teeth, which is why anethesia free dentals are a waste of money. I still only do this once a year or so.
> 
> ...


I actually haven't scraped his canines in a while, but because of his diet theres no tarter. Thank you for telling me this. I didn't know I could damage the enamel. Yeah, I don't like the idea of using whitening products. I'll see if I can get access to a polisher at work. I'll look into oravet. thanx!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just looked at the Oravet website and it looks very interesting! I might try it! Thanks danemama08!!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I use Oravet weekly with Seamus. He is very prone to tartar buildup on his teeth. It seems to do a good job. I mean it's not like they're totally white, but they're better.





malluver1005 said:


> I just looked at the Oravet website and it looks very interesting! I might try it! Thanks danemama08!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

StdPoo Dad said:


> I use Oravet weekly with Seamus. He is very prone to tartar buildup on his teeth. It seems to do a good job. I mean it's not like they're totally white, but they're better.


How long have you been using it for?


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Over a year. I didn't use it for part of last summer when he was really sick though.




malluver1005 said:


> How long have you been using it for?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I actually haven't scraped his canines in a while, but because of his diet theres no tarter. Thank you for telling me this. I didn't know I could damage the enamel. Yeah, I don't like the idea of using whitening products. I'll see if I can get access to a polisher at work. I'll look into oravet. thanx!


Don't you love raw??? I'm glad that you haven't had to scrap tartar in a while. 

Unfortunately enamel, just like in humans, is easily damaged. That is why dentists have to be very careful with their instruments so they don't cause damage to your teeth. Side note: I have damaged enamel...from my mom having a FEVER while she was pregnant (fairly common side effect while prego I guess...). It just takes a very little bit to damage enamel and there is not much you can do to replace it on dogs especially...unless you want to spend a lot of money.



malluver1005 said:


> I just looked at the Oravet website and it looks very interesting! I might try it! Thanks danemama08!!


Sure thing! I believe that these products are the only ones that are worth their weight and actually make a difference that is worth something.


----------

